# Engine Swap on 1981 vw rabbit pickup



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2019)

So I need easy power kind of looking for the sleeper look as cheap as I can while still maintaining an easy enough job for a newbie to Volkswagens as I am so I need some help dont know what to do!


----------

